# [ARCHIVED] Darkmaxing: list of hair darkening supplements (research phase completed)



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 5, 2019)

After extensive research I have compiled a concise list of compounds that are reported to darken hair (ALL HAIR) due to their effects on melanin synthesis and various other INTERNAL biological processes. I can't be fucked to compile a description on each of them because anyone who is genuinely interested can look it up themselves, and copers will cope anyway. 

PABA
copper
Pantothenic Acid
biotin
Resveratrol
forskolin
Bringraj oil
castor oil
amla oil
Tocotrienol 
melanotan
testosterone
Melanotan is of course the best example of reaching the desired result of dark hair






Testosterone hair darkening can most commonly seen when boys hit puberty and mature, as testosterone darkens skin & hair in males as a natural DIMORPHIC development due to it being a MASCULINE trait, which is why WOMEN are far more ATTRACTED to men with DARK coloring. Scientific fact, just look it up. So instead of arguing with me, argue with science and real life. hi

Most of the other supplements are actually widely used as treatments for grey hair or other melanin/keratin deficiencies, which is well reported to go hand in hand with considerable darkening of the original color when restored. Of course there aren't many reports on young people with light hair seeing as...well, no one would think of it. But I did, and I will put it to the test.

INB4 HAIR DYE --> WHY HAIR DYE IS COPE
Hair dye looks artificial and fake because it creates an imbalance in your overall coloring e.g. shade of your eyebrows, lashes, facial hair and overall skin tone, all of which are bound by your natural melanin (it's also not good to dose your head in peroxide every few weeks). You need to target ALL of it to get natural, satisfactory results, ergo the change has to come from within (melanin). That's why this research is crucial for lightcels. No man should have to go through life with light hair. ugh


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 5, 2019)

props to you for archiving all these threads brah


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 5, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> props to you for archiving all these threads brah



no biggie g


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 5, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> no biggie g


the forum will be forever in your debt


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 5, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> After extensive research I have compiled a concise list of compounds that are reported to darken hair (ALL HAIR) due to their effects on melanin synthesis and various other INTERNAL biological processes. I can't be fucked to compile a description on each of them because anyone who is genuinely interested can look it up themselves, and copers will cope anyway.
> 
> PABA
> copper
> ...


So jet black hair is ideal? And black hair and blue eyes is an ideal combination?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 5, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> So jet black hair is ideal? And black hair and blue eyes is an ideal combination?


yh. This imo is perfect colouring:


----------



## Dogs (Oct 5, 2019)

Holy shit imma read it later


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 5, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> yh. This imo is perfect colouring:
> 
> View attachment 127882


Nice, my skin is slightly lighter than this and ive got jet black hair so stroma is really gonna come in clutch for me.


----------



## BlueGhost77 (Oct 5, 2019)

I get that hair dye could look bad sometimes, but do you think it’s still a good way to darken hair? At least if you already have naturally dark hair and you dye it just a little darker. What about dying eyebrows?


----------



## robtical (Oct 5, 2019)

Can this be used to hit jet black hair


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 5, 2019)

BlueGhost77 said:


> I get that hair dye could look bad sometimes, but do you think it’s still a good way to darken hair? At least if you already have naturally dark hair and you dye it just a little darker. What about dying eyebrows?



I assume the OP applies solely to people with light hair. If ur hair is dark then dyeing it even darker is fine as it won't look as "artificial". And in terms of eyebrows use this:
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-eyebrowmaxxing-guide.6406/


----------



## x30001 (Oct 5, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> After extensive research I have compiled a concise list of compounds that are reported to darken hair (ALL HAIR) due to their effects on melanin synthesis and various other INTERNAL biological processes. I can't be fucked to compile a description on each of them because anyone who is genuinely interested can look it up themselves, and copers will cope anyway.
> 
> PABA
> copper
> ...


PABA is just vitamin B10


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 5, 2019)

i used to be blonde under 10yo and then turned brown/darkish tone during puberty


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i used to be blonde under 10yo and then turned brown/darkish tone during puberty



Opposite for me. Hair used to be jet black as a child and went lighter as I grew older. In the sunlight it's light brown now, dark hair>blonde tbh.
Usually, our hair will turn darker because eumelanin production increases as we age (until we go gray, that is). And because some genes are not switched on until triggered by the hormones first released during puberty, we might not show our “true” natural hair color until adolescence, hence ur situation


----------



## x30001 (Oct 5, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Opposite for me. Hair used to be jet black as a child and went lighter as I grew older. In the sunlight it's light brown now, dark hair>blonde tbh.
> Usually, our hair will turn darker because eumelanin production increases as we age (until we go gray, that is). And because some genes are not switched on until triggered by the hormones first released during puberty, we might not show our “true” natural hair color until adolescence, hence ur situation


Melanotan2 darkens all features the most in my experience. Even eyebrows


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm trying kokoslotion atm


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 29, 2020)

My hair had gotten lighter some reason in the past months and I don’t even know how


----------



## _Tizio_ (Aug 29, 2020)

how can I darken my grey hair with Melanotan without becoming my skin too tan?


----------



## Enlil (Nov 20, 2021)

@Lorsss yo check out this legit thread.


----------



## BoosterShotEnjoyer (Nov 20, 2021)

light brown-blonde or rope tbh


----------



## Zenturio (Dec 18, 2021)

GenericChad1444 said:


> After extensive research I have compiled a concise list of compounds that are reported to darken hair (ALL HAIR) due to their effects on melanin synthesis and various other INTERNAL biological processes. I can't be fucked to compile a description on each of them because anyone who is genuinely interested can look it up themselves, and copers will cope anyway.
> 
> PABA
> copper
> ...


Anyone knows if the oils are supposed to be consumed orally or applied on the skin/hair?


----------

